# Need 2003 Jetta radio wire color codes. Everything but the speakers.



## ssssly (May 4, 2005)

Anyone have the color code and pin number breakouts for the 2003 VW radio wiring harness? 
I've got the pinouts for all the speakers. 
What are the rest of them?


----------



## kwalton (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: Need 2003 Jetta radio wire color codes. Everything but the speakers. (ssssly)*

red/white is you constant 12v
brown is you ground
you will have to get your ignition from the power center above the dead pedal. black/yellow lead.


----------



## ssssly (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Need 2003 Jetta radio wire color codes. Everything but the speakers. (kwalton)*

thanks, what are the rest of them?


----------



## afinley (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: Need 2003 Jetta radio wire color codes. Everything but the speakers. (ssssly)*

BAM!


----------



## kwalton (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: Need 2003 Jetta radio wire color codes. Everything but the speakers. (ssssly)*

do not do anything with the rest of the wiring. that is all for the can-bus system for the cars computer. i assume that you are putting in a radio. did you already cut the harness?? if not, get an adapter (metra 70-9003) it will save you a lot of time.


----------



## ssssly (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Need 2003 Jetta radio wire color codes. Everything but the speakers. (kwalton)*

no room for a harness, looking for the antenna lead, and trying to figure out which can bus cable is what
have a single wire fault that keeps resetting my auto window up


----------



## jbreweral2or (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Need 2003 Jetta radio wire color codes. Everything but the speakers. (kwalton)*

How difficult is it to get power from the ignition line in the power box? This has been frustrating me so much that I just want to go pay the money to have somebody else do it.


----------



## NC2002GTI (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: Need 2003 Jetta radio wire color codes. Everything but the speakers. (jbreweral2or)*

Depending on how much you'd like your new radio to function like the old one, there's a better wire to use for "ignition" connection. In the steering column igntion harness you can find a fairly thin brown wire with a red stripe that is your "key-in" or extended accessory wire. Using this wire will allow you to play your radio by turning the key one click foward and also allow it to keep playing after you turn off the car until you remove the key from the cylinder. You can locate it by removing the steering column plastic and it will be in the harness plugged in to the back of the ignition cylinder.


----------



## jbreweral2or (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Need 2003 Jetta radio wire color codes. Everything but the speakers. (NC2002GTI)*

Thanks... is there something I can buy to easily tap into the wire? I haven't played with wires in a long time and it makes me a bit nervous playing in the steering column, as things up there can be a little expensive to replace.


----------



## NC2002GTI (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: Need 2003 Jetta radio wire color codes. Everything but the speakers. (jbreweral2or)*

That's actually a good question. My first car that i tried to do this way i soldered the connection, because i wanted it to be as good of a connection as possible. The problem was, the insulation on those wires don't seem to be very heat resistant and that wire + my constant wire managed to melt together and power up my accessories







. Scared me for a moment, then fixed it with no further problems. The next time i removed a 1/2 inch section of insulation and did the "thread & wrap technique" where you make a tunnel in the target wire, put your new wire through it and then wrap the new wire around the target, closing the hole. No heat involved and almost as good.
It sounds like you're looking for a "T-tap" that allows you to just clamp a connection on to your target wire. They are the easiest, but i don't recommend using them. If you're not familiar with wire sizes it's easy to use the wrong one, and i've seen many cases of the friction connection they make deteriorating after 1.5 years or more and becoming intermittent.


----------



## ssssly (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Need 2003 Jetta radio wire color codes. Everything but the speakers. (NC2002GTI)*

just run a wire to any of the B+s on the back of the fuse panel
anyone have the wire colors


----------



## j_brewer_al2or (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: Need 2003 Jetta radio wire color codes. Everything but the speakers. (ssssly)*

Actually I found that someone had previously tapped into the grey wire on the CD changer connection. That did the trick. Thanks for your help.
Now, for the next questions. I want to get a PIE AUX adapter. Can I get one that will connect to the CD changer connection in the trunk? Also, on the back of the headunit, there appear to be two connections, one for the CD changer... what's the other one for?


----------



## afinley (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: Need 2003 Jetta radio wire color codes. Everything but the speakers. (j_brewer_al2or)*

yeah they make one that connects in your trunk, but make sure you order the right one.


----------



## j_brewer_al2or (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: Need 2003 Jetta radio wire color codes. Everything but the speakers. (afinley)*

Ah... I found the USA SPEC VW-AUX connector with two aux inputs. It plugs into the CD changer in the back. Fortunately I'd already run an AUX cable up to the front, so now my Satellite radio and iPod can be used. Yay. Now I just have to go back in and take out that FM modulator that's keeping my headunit from going back in.


----------

